# REVOLUTIONARY IVF TRIAL - Care offering free IVF!!



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought you'd all like to know about this!!!! I came across it purely by chance.
http://www.care-ivf.com/study/

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I found this article in the Sun:

By EMMA MORTON
September 22, 2006

WOMEN desperate for a baby have been given new hope with an IVF technique that DOUBLES their chances. 

British docs are to test the revolutionary method in a secret trial.

Sixty per cent of women in a US study got pregnant with the technique — twice the rate of normal IVF.

It could eradicate the need for repeat cycles of emotionally-draining fertility treatment.

Instead of only screening an embryo for genetic defects, the method checks eggs BEFORE they are fertilised.

Any genetic problems can stop implantation or cause miscarriage.

The test-tube technique will be tested on 50 women under 39 at the private CARE Fertility Centre in Nottingham. 

Each will be given free IVF.Baby expert Dr Simon Fishel and his team will remove eggs from the women, then extract a tiny portion from each one.

This section will be taken to the laboratory to be analysed for defects.

Meanwhile, the eggs will be injected with a single sperm to fertilise them. 

They will be left to develop for five days, then frozen and stored. Those free from defects can then be implanted into the women.

At present, wannabe mums may have to endure many cycles of IVF.

The exact science of the testing technique is being kept under wraps.

But Dr Fishel said that he was working closely with the doctors who had worked on the successful US trial, which was also secret.

Dr Fishel told The Sun last night: “I can’t disclose details, but I can say that I am very, very excited about it.

“It is a potential sea change in IVF. It seems to have a very high success rate, well over 60 per cent which is double of what we hope for with conventional IVF.”

WOMEN interested in taking part can apply at www.carefertility.com


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, that's me out then. Having hit the big 40 this Summer, seems no one wants to play with me anymore


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

I SUPPOSE THATS ME OUT TO SEEING AS I CANT RESPOND VERY WELL TO STIMMS                LISA XXX


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

oh bummer i didn't see the age bit thing when i applied i have just turned 41 I was getting excited as well because I don't get anymore chances. Mind you if anyone does get on the trial off here Nottingham Care is very good I had my first go there.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi ladies     just wanted to say thank you for posting about this ivf trial i have applied for it and fingers crossed i get accepted its sooooo exciting i know alot of people won't get accepted (maybe me) but at least it gives some of us hope by applying good luck to all you ladies who are trying lets hope some of us get our babies!      love jo xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

There's a £500 non refundable fee for tests


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

I'm a bit unsure about the info on this. I've been to CARE in Notts (planning to cycle with them in the New Year), and I was told only a very little about this trial, but my understanding was that it was the embryos and not just the eggs they were testing, but using a form of testing that would allow them to look at the complete genetic make-up and not just the 7 or so chromosomes that they can test for just now. Thinking about it, I can't see much point in them just testing the eggs. There's more and more evidence to suggest that sperm also has a role in the quality of an embryo (see the recent research on autism on children of older fathers) and even perfectly healthy eggs and sperm don't guarantee a healthy embryo as many genetic problems arise as "replication" errors as the cells in the embryo divide.

I reckon the £500 testing will be the kind of tests they give recurrent miscarriers and repeat IVF failures (clotting issues, genetic probs with the couple etc) and the immune tests they do there - NK cells etc. They'll want to identify any underlying problems that might also affect the outcome of the IVF so that they can seperate that from the efficacy of the new technique.

Good luck to those applying - it's good to see another possible light at the end of the tunnel!
Jan x


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

just wondered if any of you girls have filled in the online form to see if you fall into the criteria for the treatment. me n hubby emailed our details away last night.apparently we will know within 5 days if we qualify


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi waiting for a baby    can you tell me where it said about finding out if you qualify in 5 days please because i applied on line and can't remember seeing this info cheers and good luck with you're application jo xxx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

hiya jo when we submitted out details it said that the application would be date stamped and they would inform us in 5 days if we were succesfull.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya waiting for a baby thanks for the reply i remember seeing the date stamped bit but i was just so excited at the thought of it all (as im running out of options) i probably just missed that bit i applied on sat so hopefully i should hear soon then! ive just been on the site and there now saying that they have enough people but people can still apply for the reserve list let me know how you get on hun because even if i don't get accepted i would still like to know more about the trial good luck luv jo xxx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

[email protected] good luck to you too. we put in our details on sunday so we'll see what happens. don't want to get my hope up too much. hope you hear something back hon. let me know if you do please tc xxx.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

If i hear anything i will pm you hun!      luv jo xxx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

ty hon my email addy is there if ya wanna use it


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

We applied but didn't get on it - didn't meet the criteria. I suspect my immune issues and insulin resistance got in the way there - I'm not surprised and I totally respect their need to make as sure as possible that they are delaing with couples where other reasons for IVF/pg not working out have been eliminated. If we did the trial and the cycle didn't work, I imagine there would always be a query about whether it was the technique not working or the immune issues coming into play. I'm disappointed, but hopefully the trial will be a success and we can maybe benefit from the results further down the line. Good luck to the rest of you!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

cheers waiting for a baby will def be using it    to jan so sorry you didn't get accepted if it was down to immunity issues i might not get on either then as im waiting for test results on that    how long did you wait for a desision hun and how did they contact you if you don't mind me asking luv jo xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I havent had any response from them yet?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi bendybird really hope you get on the scheme good luck luv jo xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wouldnt it be great if we did!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know think of all those possible BFP'S


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

just had the email off care i didn't meet the criteria so didn't get on!          good luck to everyone else luv jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

if any of you ladies are lucky enough to get on this scheme could you please let me know as im really curious to know what the criteria was care were looking for good luck to you all sending you all       luv jo xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
I applied on the 21st - mine might have come a bit quicker as I'm already a patient there  . I'd be really interested in the criteria too. My wee sister works in medical research and I know from her that they'll want to have as few variables as possible, so they'll likely be looking for folk with totally unexplained IF and otherwise as healthy as possible. So, as few complicating factors - like the immune issues, clotting issues, possibly PCOS - as possible so they can be sure that their results are down to the techmique itself and any failures aren't due to underlying issues. I've had 6 early losses, so I suppose that might have been a factor alongside the immune stuff etc. I seem to have everything going, actually - PCOS, clotting, immune, low thyroid, bit of male factor there too - it'll be a bloomin' miracle if I ever manage to have a baby !
Cheers, 
Jan xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah jan you will get you're precious baby one day hun! just don't loose faith i know its easier said then done fingers crossed that they perfect this trial and by this time next year we should all get our bfp's luv jo xxx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

This sounds very interesting but I'll be outside the age group.  As soon as I read about this I wondered if it was similar to what SIRM are doing. This here, http://haveababy.com/news/hlagpr.asp

Came across it when asking some questions on the SIRM boards (fantastic ....... answered by doctors!).

Succotash


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

I applied and got one of the "sorry you don't meet the criteria letters" today.  I am within the age range, low FSH (3.9), respond well to stimms (lots of eggs), have one child already through ICSI.  Our infertilty is male factor so can only think that DH's dodgy sperm count and the fact that we have two failed cycles are the problem

Good luck everyone!


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

awww ul every1 it's such a dissapointment not to get on. i've not had a reply yet but didn't apply till sunday. i will let you know if i here anything . feel free any1 if you want to use my email addy for msn etc. etc.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I got the email saying not suitable too as my details do not match the criteria...blah blah...


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry to hear that some ladies did not get on. When did you apply? I applied on sunday and wondering if it was too late as have not heard anything back? sorry to butt in, was on clomid board but have been told that we need IVF.

good luck

sharaXX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I havent had any reply yet, i applied on friday or was it thurs?  well which ever day, i havent hear anything.... hope they get in contact soon as i hate waiting around, im useless!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I applied on sat afternoon and got my rejection email today!


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm going mad with the waiting too. i'm driving my hubby around the twist lol. i prob won't hear till fri cause i didn't apply till sun night


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi waiting for a baby and bendybird it could be a good sign that you've not heard anything yet they probably do the rejection emails first ive got my fingers crossed for you both and to anyone else whos applied and have not heard back good luck to you all luv jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

shara i meant to include you in that post good luck hun! jo xxx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

i wish they had given us a ref. no and posted online the one's that had been accepted i'm checking my emails like a madwoman lmao.


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

shara i applyed on sun too and haven't heard anything yet. fingers crossed hon xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I applied Thurs night and also haven't heard a peep...now I'm worrying that the email application got lost in the ether and they never got it!


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

waiting for a baby, fingers crossed indeed! lotusflower, I am also worried that my app did not go through!

shara


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

well girls u kno w what they say................. no news is good news fingers crossed for all of you keep me posted plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
Only just seen this ,and whilst i think i'm a bit late with it ,  i've submitted an application anyway .
Good Luck ladies !
Freespirit
x


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

never too late hon . they seem to be turning down so many people as they don't fit the criteria. they will be looking for reinforcements lmao


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

oh if any1 wants some1 to moan at instead of other half lol i'm on EMAIL ADDY REMOVED TO PROTECT IDENTITY OF MEMBER - ADMIN


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

I wonder what the criteria is?


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

i have no idea . it must be very varied tho or it wouldn't be a proper trial . i wish we knew what they r looking for so we could guess if we had a chance tho


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think they'll want me because I haven't had any of those tests they asked about...NK cells (what is that?), haven't had FSH on day 2-3 so probably not a good candidate.


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

we can only wait and see hon. keep me posted tho. we haven't started ivf yet so had no tests yet so prob not much chance for us either. but we will wait and see.


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

same here as far as most of those tests go. Have had prelimenary 21 day to check if I ovulate, hycosy to check tubes are clear and DH has had 2 SA tests


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

playing the waiting game is not suiting me. i'm driving every1 mad lol. i've never checked my emails this much for ages hee hee.


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

just been on the CARE website and checked their forum ( cant do the link bit sorry!! ) there seems to be a mix of people who have heard and been accepted, heard and not been accepted or not heard at all. App they reply in the order they recieved the applications


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

well i sent mine on late on sunday so i must have a few days to wait yet grrrrrrrrrrrr . my hubby will be doing this soon   lolol. better go out shopping tomorrow or something pmsl


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

I am going to stop checking e-mail now as it is past 10!!! shopping will take mind off it girl


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

i wonder if lunch and a few drinks will help too pmsl. think i'll stop checking too tc let me know if you hear anything plzzzzzzzzz xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

will do, plz do the same  good luck x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls 
I sent off an application for the trial on Friday night and haven't heard anything.
We are about to start treatment in October so if we did get through it would be great timing.
Good luck 
Lea


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

good luck lea hope you hear something hon let us know if you do


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ladies is there anyone who's been accepted yet if so can you let me know pleassse i didn't get on but im intrested to see who did hope loads of the ff do good luck to all luv jo xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

just going to check my mails hoping it will be there saying yes but i bet its not!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i didnt get in.

Thought i might as i have nothing wrong other than my tubes but never mind !


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah bendybird im so sorry i got rejected yesterday    luv jo xxx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

wooooooooooooo hooooooooooo just thought i would let you girls know that we have been put on a list of potential candidates and they will contact us when they have decided if we get a place or not. fingers crossed .


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

and me... I have just received this e-mail:

Thank you for your interest in the above study programme at CARE. 
As we outlined in the study announcement, there are a number of eligibility criteria which must be met before participation in the trial can be confirmed. We are delighted to inform you that initial analysis of your questionnaire has established that you are among quite a large group of patients who are potentially eligible for the study. 

We are therefore now working through this group in order of application. We will contact you as soon as we can to confirm the next step. As we anticipate that there may be some dropouts from the further assessment process we will keep all potentially eligible patients on a waiting list until we have sufficient recruits for the study. Inevitably this may take some time and we apologise for this but can assure you that we will keep you informed of progress with recruitment on a regular basis.

Please note that we have automated the study assessment process as far as we can to minimise disruption to patients in active treatment cycles and clinic staff will therefore not be available to discuss the progress of individual applications. We apologise for this but are sure you will understand.

The CARE Team 

KEEP US INFORMED IF YOU HEAR BACK GIRLS..


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi waiting for a baby well done hun       at least one of the ff have got on so far could you tell me what you're statistics are (if not to personal) ie how many treatments you have had and why you need treatment in the first place if you think im being to nosey tell me hun just trying to work out why i wasn't accepted (really happy for you though) luv jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well done lexi      luv jo xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys, 

Well done those who have been accepted to the next stage. I got my email to say i dont meet criteria today.   . im sure its the nk cells but who knows. never mind. good luck to those who are going thru. 

Luc


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

hiya jo. i got my tubes tied 5 years ago. tried to get a reversal last year and was told it couldn't be done as the clips were too high up. as i have 2 kids from a previous relationship we need to go private for ivf. we have just started saving because we got married in august. so we haven't had any treatment yet hon. feel free to ask anything else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done, would love to know what they looking for!


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think they may be looking for candidates with no sperm problems, thick lining, a couple of failed IVF attempts, regular periods and ladies that produce a reasonable no. of eggs so they have more to play with.... and I also think they look for candidates who have had previous MC as this can be an effect of the embryo which they are looking to test...  This is based on the questions they were asking...


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply waiting for a baby i think i didn't get on because hubby as nil sperm my tubes have been clipped due to hydro's and now waiting on immunity tests to come back as ive had so many failed attemps with grade 1 (best embryo's) im dissapointed for me and all the other girls who didn't get on but im over the moon for you lets hope you get that precious baby keep me informed luv jo xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya

Just noticed the link that someone put on regarding this trial possibly being about embryos expelling something whilst in culture.

Well my partner and I took part in a questionaire regarding some study that is being done at York University where they have discovered that embryos expel amino acids whilst in culture.  And those embryos that do expel amino acids are more likely to result in implantation.

I think the Care Trial is about testing the eggs first before fertilisation, then fertilising them then waiting for the test results from the eggs before transfer.  

I applied last Friday for the trial and I finally got a response today basically saying I am on a waiting list and if any of those accepted cant proceed to the next stage then they may get in touch with me.

Hope this helps

Anna x


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi girls. I also applied and was told today that i don't meet the criteria. I have high fsh of 14 but always get an ok number of eggs.
Life is just not fair is it.
But well done to all you who have got on.
It will be interesting
Roz


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Lexi, I had the same reply as you. Met the criteria; large amount of couples; wait to hear etc.

For anyone who is interested my criteria is 1 IVF cycle (currently on 2ww waiting for result), collected 13 eggs during IVF cycle, no male issue, age 37, unexplained infertility.


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

well i guess we just have to sit tight now and wait. just wondering how long before we know. scared to get my hopes up in case they get dashed already.


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

well its a no for us too    but great news for you trying for a baby and lexi  good luck for the next stage.  We also have MF. 

shara X


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Had another e-mail today asking for more info... Asking if I have had a scan in last 6 months - if I have Fibroids or cysts and they wanted to know details of DH sperm count etc - anyone else received this e-mail ?


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

I got a knock back, probably because hubby is azoo, never mind, just have to keep saving!!!

Lots of luck to the lucky ladies who have got through the next step!!

Willow
xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes Lexi I had that email today but I gave our copy of the sperm test to my gynae so I'll have to get a copy tomorrow so that I can send the questionnaire back to them.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Is there a time limit to send the questionnaire back??


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

They didn't say there was a time limit... I guess they are expecting it may take some time you to obtain the results....  Let meknow how you get on...


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Lexi

I filled it out and sent it back today but the question about the morphology I couldn't fill in as on our SA it doesn't actually state morphology and I wasn't sure so left it out...


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Let me know if you hear anything else.. They want to start trials in Nov.... arn't they leaving it a bit late ?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, considering they will have to do tests etc first.  I have my first IVF nurse consult on the 17th so, if we do get on this, I hope I know before then so I can cancel.  Aren't they also doing some in February?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, I believe they are doing some in Feb.. too....


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,


i too have filled out the application...most likely mot meet the criteria but i will give anything a go! this may sound silly question but if you do get accepted can your own clinic take any of your cycles off you??

goodluck everyone! tracey xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't know about that TJSK.

I reckon that they will do the testing in November and then the actual IVF in February.  Probably won't get accepted but if we do I hope that the IVF isn't only in Feb because we are possibly emigrating and won't be here then.


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

im still waiting to hear, heard nothing up to now.

goodluck everyone. 

tracey xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I heard on Friday that I wasn't successful, so I think you should hear soon. I hope!

Good luck to all who applied.

Lou
x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi lou,

sorry to hear that you never got accepted. iv still heard nothing but with the luck that i have i will not be accepted either!

tracey xx


----------



## waiting for a baby (Aug 30, 2006)

i got a maybe. lots of pps on the reserve list and they will get back to us asap etc. etc. . back to checking emails like mad lol grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad to hear some peeps have heard something back. I'm so curious to find out about the new procedure. What can it be?

Lou
x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i have been checking emails all the time, but still nothing as yet. i hope i hear before saturday as im off on hols early sunday morning so id rathere know before then if possible. oh well never mind no news is good news as my gran would say!!

goodluck everyone!

tracey xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I still haven't heard anything further since I e-mailed them further info they asked for...

Lexi


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

GOODLUCK LEXI.

TRACEY X


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Tracey - you too..  You never know we may be cycling together in Feb...


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Me neither...I sent the info back on Friday (I think) and haven't heard a thing.  Some people have already been for their first screenings for it as they want to do EC's in November and then apparently they do FET in February.


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Lotusflower,

May I ask were you heard that some have have already had screenings ?  I was under the impression that Febuary was for a fresh cycle and not for FET...  Worried that we will not be chosen now...


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Go on to CARE Nottingham's website and then to the bulletin board and there's a thread under general about it.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Just had an email now saying that we are potentially eligible and to contact them to arrange an SA and a FSH blood test for me.


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Me too... but have to wait a while till my AF arrives before we can go in...  Have you phoned then yet ?  I have to call back once AF arrives...


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

No, haven't phoned.  I'm in a bit of a dilemma about this as we are starting IVF as soon as AF arrives (about 19th of this month) but now I don't know what to do.  I'll put this off now but only if I know that I will definitely be accepted for this trial.....


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gosh, you poor thing... What a decision to make. I know that they have to do a number of further tests before we are accepted and would be disappointing for you to miss out on this IVF... What do you think you will do ?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Dunno-what should I do??  I won't be able to do this IVF now but then we have to wait until Feb before we know and it just seems like such a long time.  On the other hand this is virtually free and a much higher success rate so....oh crap.

Do they only transfer 1 embryo, then?


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lotusflower - have you started DR for your treatment on day 21 of your cycle ? If not, I guess you will be starting that soon...  You poor thing - you have to make up your mind soon.. What a dilema. I am sorry I can't help you with you decision...

As I understand it, it is only 1 embryo they transfer...


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Lotusflower,

I was wondering what you have decided to do regarding the IVF Trial ?


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

We have recently received an email asking if we are still interested in this trial as we are potentially eligible.

Just wondered if anyone has taken part in this trial, what is involved etc.  Really just how you are getting on!

Mac x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

The best place to check this out would probably be CARE's own bulletin board -
http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/index.php
Look for the "cycle buddies' forum and check out the "Trial Blazers" thread. Good luck - I didn't make it onto the trial (have had mc and immune issies) but hoping that if the trial is a success I might benefit from the treatment one day!

Good luck.
Jan

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites._


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Jan

I'll have a look


----------

